# Doser v Non-Doser



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Can someone please explain the difference to me? Sorry if its a stupid question.

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, basically if you get a grinder with a doser, eg gaggia mdf, the dosing mechanism will deliver enough coffee grounds for a single shot espresso. the non dose will just fill the container and you scoop the required amount. regards mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a home user, doserless is generally recommended

A doser is basically just a container that stores the ground coffee, and dispenses it in (roughly) equal quantities when you pull a lever.

These are generally set for 7g single dose, and repeat to obtain a 14g double dose.

Doserless means that you need something to catch the coffee grounds as the bean is ground (eg in the portafilter basket).

Some grinders have a timer so that you can control how much coffee is ground each time you press the on/off button. Therefore doserless is as effective as doser.

Doser can be useful for high volumes when you need to grind a lot of coffee and serve a lot of people in a short period.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting an electric grinder (possibly a Rancilio Rocky or Mazzer Mini) as at the moment I've just got this http://www.manufactum.co.uk/Produkt/193686/838327/Zassenhaus-Coffee-Grinder.html hand grinder and I'm stuggling getting a decent grind for my Aeropress. I don't have an espresso machine just a couple of French Press' and the Aeropress (at the moment). So I was wondering whether people would recommend a doser or doserless grinder. If you weigh the beans before grinding, does it really matter which one you get? Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd go doserless for home use

Although you can throw just enough beans for a single brew (espresso or filter) into the hopper the grind is not likely to be as consistent as if you had partially filled the hopper and relied on a constant pressure to keep the beans from popcorning


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! So, unless you're grinding large amounts doserless is the way to go?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes. Its the freshness (only freshly ground will do - not what has been ground earlier and still sitting in the doser) and cleaning of the doser unit.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

I have looked into this, but really can't find much info on the differences between doser or doserless grinders! So with doser grinders it grinds the coffee and leaves it sitting there, so you can release measured amounts as required. But doserless will provide just as much as you need?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's right. A doser grinder will grind and leave in a doser chamber. Doserless grinds without a chamber (if you like) grinding the amount you want. Coffee will start to lose its freshness shortly after grinding so ground coffee will sit around going stale. Hope that's makes sense.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In a nutshell yes

Some doserless models have timers so that you can trip the switch and the grinder will grind for however long you have programmed this for

In other models you hold the button in or leave it on for as long as you wish


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that seems to make sense!

So with a doserless, if I know how much coffee I want (for my aeropress or french press) I just weigh it out, set the coarseness on the grinder, chuck it in the grinder, pop something underneath to catch it in, and off I go?! Is there any limit to the minimum you can grind, or is that dependent on which model you buy?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a Mahlkonig Vario grinder which has the ability to programme a pre-set time for grinding. Each grinder is different - do you have one in mind?


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

It's still early days as I've not looked into it too much (Hence the doser or doserless question), but possibly a Rancilio Rocky or Mazzer Mini, though I have also considered the Vario.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A Mazzer Mini is my dream grinder.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I've read alot of other people really rate it too! I was planning on getting something that I won't need to upgrade.


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Good discussion, I started with a Rocky doserless grinder which did a fantastic job, it did produce static and clumps formed in the basket, I used a paperclip to break up the clumps before distributing the grinds, levelling and then tamping. I now have a Mazzer Mini with doser, I use a 20g measured dose in the hopper which is enough for a double shot, I then grind into the doser and then thwack it into my portafilter, if there are any clumps they are broken up by the doser action, once I got into a routine I have little waste, am always using fresh beans out of a sealed one-way valved bag, I get no pop-corning with great grind consistency, I have a number of friends who do similar.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

ozgreen said:


> Good discussion, I started with a Rocky doserless grinder which did a fantastic job, it did produce static and clumps formed in the basket, I used a paperclip to break up the clumps before distributing the grinds, levelling and then tamping. I now have a Mazzer Mini with doser, I use a 20g measured dose in the hopper which is enough for a double shot, I then grind into the doser and then thwack it into my portafilter, if there are any clumps they are broken up by the doser action, once I got into a routine I have little waste, am always using fresh beans out of a sealed one-way valved bag, I get no pop-corning with great grind consistency, I have a number of friends who do similar.


Do the same myself ozgreen a quick brush with a food standard paintbrush and bobs your uncle so to speak


----------

